# PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Aerror (4. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

bisl spät oder? bis auf einige wenige will das glaub ich kaum einer mehr haben...


----------



## Zsinj (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

also bei mir ist die PCGH gestern mit der Post gekommen. Allerdings nur die "normale" Extended-Ausgabe. 
Dabei habe ich aber die  Premium-Ausgabe Abonniert. 
Warum habe ich die nicht bekommen? Fehler im System? Oder bekommt man die "limitierte Ausgabe" nicht automatisch??!


----------



## PinKing (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Far Cry 2 hab ich längst durch. Vor ~ 2 Wochen hätt ich euer Heftchen glatt gekauft. Zudem ist doch in eurer aktuellen Ausgabe ein umfangreicher Games-Tuning-Bericht von u.a. FC2.

un neun € dafür is mir auch ´n bissl viel


----------



## PinKing (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



Zsinj schrieb:


> also bei mir ist die PCGH gestern mit der Post gekommen. Allerdings nur die "normale" Extended-Ausgabe.
> Dabei habe ich aber die Premium-Ausgabe Abonniert.
> Warum habe ich die nicht bekommen? Fehler im System? Oder bekommt man die "limitierte Ausgabe" nicht automatisch??!


 

richtig! is doch "nur" ein Quartalsheft


----------



## freakgothictrance (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

ich hab auch die premium abboniert un nur ne extended bekommen..müsste man die echt extra bestellen?gilt das nich als premium?


----------



## oglala (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

HALLO AN ALLE..........

DAS MOUSPAD ALLEINE KOSTET - IM NETZ - MIT POSTBESTELLUNG -

KNAPP  15,50 Euro - VON DAHER IST DAS HEFT GESCHENKT.

(DAS PAD IST SOGAR EIN TEST GUT PAD)

 GRUSS AN EUCH ALLE DA DRAUSEN !!!


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

schon ich verstehe die leute nicht die sagen 9 € wären ihnen zu viel. dafür gibts ja die extended ausgabe
und mit dem mauspad ist die wirklich geschenkt


----------



## Daniel_M (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



Zsinj schrieb:


> also bei mir ist die PCGH gestern mit der Post gekommen. Allerdings nur die "normale" Extended-Ausgabe.
> Dabei habe ich aber die  Premium-Ausgabe Abonniert.
> Warum habe ich die nicht bekommen? Fehler im System? Oder bekommt man die "limitierte Ausgabe" nicht automatisch??!





freakgothictrance schrieb:


> ich hab auch die premium abboniert un nur ne extended bekommen..müsste man die echt extra bestellen?gilt das nich als premium?




Dabei handelt es sich offenbar um ein Problem beim Abodienst - darauf haben wir als Redaktion natürlich leider keinen Einfluss. Bitte wendet euch an folgende Adresse:

computec@csj.de

Ich hoffe dort kann man euch weiterhelfen.


----------



## PontifexM (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

10 € ? 6 hätten es auch getan


----------



## Grav3 (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Ich muss mich mal denen anschließen, die auch die Premium bezahlen und die Extended gekriegt haben. 
Btw: Mail ist raus...


----------



## Feediator (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das Far Cry 2 nur noch wenige so wirklich richtig interessiert. Bei so vielen Games in nächster Zeit wird es wohl schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Ob zu recht oder unrecht ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Gast20150401 (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



Feediator schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das Far Cry 2 nur noch wenige so wirklich richtig interessiert. Bei so vielen Games in nächster Zeit wird es wohl schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Ob zu recht oder unrecht ist eine andere Frage.



So isses.Mich interressiert Fair Cry auch nicht sonderlich. Außerdem nervt die Werbung die massig vorhanden ist,gewaltig.

Offentsichtlich werden die das Spiel sonst nicht los.


----------



## guna7 (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



frankreddien schrieb:


> So isses.Mich interressiert Fair Cry auch nicht sonderlich. Außerdem nervt die Werbung die massig vorhanden ist,gewaltig.
> 
> Offentsichtlich werden die das Spiel sonst nicht los.


Also ich werd's mir kaufen. Aber erst später, wenn der Preis gefallen ist.
Der erste Teil hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich bin gespannt, ob der zweite auch wieder so gut ist.


----------



## Zsinj (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



guna7 schrieb:


> Also ich werd's mir kaufen. Aber erst später, wenn der Preis gefallen ist.
> Der erste Teil hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich bin gespannt, ob der zweite auch wieder so gut ist.


dito
dann haben die hoffentlich auch begriffen das sie das Kopierschutzgedöns auch weglassen können.  
Und alle (nötigen) Patches sollten bis dann auch dam sein


----------



## PinKing (5. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



guna7 schrieb:


> Also ich werd's mir kaufen. Aber erst später, wenn der Preis gefallen ist.
> Der erste Teil hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich bin gespannt, ob der zweite auch wieder so gut ist.


 
die beiden Spiel haben - außer dem Namen - rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## Razor2408 (5. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Tolle Ausgabe.
Habe mir die Collectors Edition für den PC gekauft und das Lösungsbuch auch noch gratis dazu bekommen.


----------



## jadebaer (5. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Also ich dachte ich hätte auch Premium aboniert. Habe aber nur die Extended bekommen. Auf der DVD sind allerdings die Premium-Inhalte (jedenfalls ein paar?) drauf.

Mein Abo stammt aber aus der Zeit als es noch nicht jeden Monat eine Extended gab. Hab's dann weiter laufen lassen...

Hat schon jemand eine Antwort von computec?


----------



## guna7 (5. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



PinKing schrieb:


> die beiden Spiel haben - außer dem Namen - rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun


Wieso?


----------



## Zsinj (5. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



jadebaer schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Antwort von computec?


ja, Ersatz wird zugeschickt.


----------



## hempsmoker (6. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

Also ich hatte mir die Ausgabe vorbestellt, merkwürdig dass sie gestern noch nicht im Briefkasten war. Man sollte ja meinen, dass wenn man vorbestellt, einem das Heft auch spätestens am Erscheinungstag erreicht.....


----------



## FuNzeL (6. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*

@hempsmoker:

Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch, ich habe schon gedacht, die Post ist wieder zu dämlich den Briefkasten zu finden 

Edit:
Vorhin lag sie doch noch im Briefkasten


----------



## kmf (6. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



kmf schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine verbilligte Version zu 5€ für Abonnenten. Da dort im Angebot  keine weiteren Einschränkungen drinstehen und ich ja bereits seit Jahren Abonnent der DVD Ausgabe bin, hab ich mir ein Exemplar geordert. Ich hoffe, dass der Vorrat reicht, sonst rappelt's im Karton.
> 
> /edit
> 
> Bestätigung ist bereits eingetroffen.





DarkTaur schrieb:


> Tja, hatte es auch vorbestellt für 5 EUR aufpreis und eine Bestätigung erhalten. Heute war aber die normale Extended-Version im Briefkasten. Es ist auch keine weitere Mail eingetroffen dass der Vorrat "aufgebraucht" wurde.



Zitiere mich mal selbst: Wie gesagt, habe auch die Premium bestellt, was auch bestätigt wurde. Wie enttäuscht ich am Montag war, als ich im Briefkasten nur die normale DVD Ausgabe fand, könnt ihr euch vorstellen.

Aber nicht groß rumgemault, sondern eine kurze Mail an den Verlag mit Anhang meiner Bestellung. Es wurde prompt reagiert - _Wir bedauern sehr das Sie die falsche Variante des Magazins erhalten haben. Selbstverständlich senden wir Ihnen kostenlos Ersatz! _-
 und mir die Premium sofort zugesandt. 

Neben dem genialen Mousepad hat mich am meisten der von mir vor einiger Zeit gewünschte Crashkurs über den RivaTuner in Form eines Guides, gefreut.  

Gut dass man rechtzeitig informiert wurde, sonst wär mir das Heft womöglich doch glatt durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Ich verstehe ja, dass man den Mehrzahlern kleine Schmankerl zukommen lassen will, aber dafür fände sich bestimmt eine andere Lösung. Solch ein Guide fände ich persönlich passender in allen Ausgaben, damit er jedem Leser zugänglich und nutzbar ist, egal wieviel Moneten er monatlich für das Heft abdrückt.  

Trotz kleiner Kritik großen Dank an das Team für diese hervorragende Ausgabe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 ab Morgen im Handel*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja, dass man den Mehrzahlern kleine Schmankerl zukommen lassen will, aber dafür fände sich bestimmt eine andere Lösung. Solch ein Guide fände ich persönlich passender in allen Ausgaben, damit er jedem Leser zugänglich und nutzbar ist, egal wieviel Moneten er monatlich für das Heft abdrückt.



So einen Guide haben wir auch online. Zumindest die Grundlage davon, die für den Heftartikel nochmals überarbeitet und erweitert wurde.


----------

